# Building my new Pc in March 2021



## Gianlu P (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi everyone, just discovered this forum and i'am happy to be a part of it 

I'm willing to buy a new Pc, but I need some help to find out the best configuration for my needs and budget
I need a computer that will give me produce music for film and for other artists (as music producer)
In other words, i need a stable pc to do both, not necessarily a monster configuration

Tech things:
I think I need 128 Gb ram, 10 core processor - at least - and 1tb or 2tb ssd - depends on budget -
I would like to invest 1500 euro

Any suggestions? is an utopian dream for 1500 euro ?


----------



## jazzman7 (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm planning to replace my old machine soon. If you can rock that for 1500 I'd love to hear about it! There are lots of computer-building threads on here. I've picked up some valuable info from them. Take a look around...some amazingly helpful and detailed discussions on the subject are on this forum


----------



## Gianlu P (Mar 31, 2021)

i try to pick some parts here: 





System Builder







pcpartpicker.com


----------



## wst3 (Mar 31, 2021)

It's tricky business, that pesky crystal ball just never works!

Here's my approach:
First, are there any "special" features I need? In my case I need TH3 support, at least six SATA Ports, and I'd like a built in GPU, but it isn't a deal breaker. I will be reusing my case, so it has to be ATX form factor. That's about it this time around.

Second, find the knee in the CPU price/performance curve, it helps to set some minimums, like 8 cores, at least 3.5GHz, but mostly you are looking for something not quite cutting edge. For me, today, that appears to be the Intel Core i7-10700KF 3.8 GHz 8-Core Processor ($298). I really do not think additional cores will make a difference, so this makes sense.

Then I find a motherboard, I've had really good luck with ASRock so to keep things simple that's one limit, then there is memory support, SATA support, and TB3 support, and form factor. I ended up up with the ASRock B460 Pro4 ATX LGA1200 Motherboard ($244).

I will need a CPU cooler, and the quietest one I ever used was a Zalman Flower, this time around I selected the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler ($30).

I'm not sure that I need a new power supply, but since I may re-purpose the current DAW I'll get one. I picked the SeaSonic PRIME Fanless 700 W 80+ Titanium Certified Fully Modular Fanless ATX Power Supply ($250) - there is a good chance I'll chicken out and get a PS with a fan. It will be fully modular!

If I do I'll go with a SeaSonic Platinum 760 W, which is ridiculously cheap at $25.

Memory - I will start with 2x32GB, leaving me room to expand. Again from past experience I chose G.Skill Ripjaws V 64 GB (2 x 32 GB) DDR4-3200 CL16 Memory ($297) - since when is memory as expensive as the CPU?

I should probably mention that I have a 64GB VEPro machine already, that makes a difference.

TB3 Card - there appears to be only one that works with this Mobo, the ASRock Thunderbolt 3 AIC R2.0 ($100).

Keep in mind I am reusing the case, the disc drives, the optical drive, and possibly the power supply.

With the new fanless power supply it will run about $1100, otherwise it is about $900.

The thing that has kept me from jumping is that if I get this I will want to upgrade from my USB audio interface (UAD Apollo Twin USB) to a TB3 audio interface (probably the UAD Apollo 8x, which is another $2500). I don't have to do that day one, but it is an expense I need to keep in mind.

So all in I am looking at right around $3600, which is going to require some serious penny pinching, or a really high paying project!

Your requirements will, of course be different. But that's one example of the process.


----------



## jazzman7 (Mar 31, 2021)

wst3 said:


> It's tricky business, that pesky crystal ball just never works!
> 
> Here's my approach:
> First, are there any "special" features I need? In my case I need TH3 support, at least six SATA Ports, and I'd like a built in GPU, but it isn't a deal breaker. I will be reusing my case, so it has to be ATX form factor. That's about it this time around.
> ...


Excellent post and info. Thanks for taking the time to lay out your priorities and what you have learned


----------



## CoffeeLover (Mar 31, 2021)

i should upgrde 
still on skylake here 
but i think upgrading now might not be such a splendid idea regarding what is seen on the horizon.
cpu is not everything 
pcie 5.0 is comming along with ddr5.plus DMI 4 
and this is estimated to arrive for consumers in the 2nd half of this year. 
this is alot of system resource boost. 
im excited to see how it will effect the daw comunity.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 31, 2021)

For what it’s worth, my new slave build is an i7 10700 with 128GB Ram, and I had it built for under $1500.


----------



## Gianlu P (Mar 31, 2021)

wst3 said:


> It's tricky business, that pesky crystal ball just never works!
> 
> Here's my approach:
> First, are there any "special" features I need? In my case I need TH3 support, at least six SATA Ports, and I'd like a built in GPU, but it isn't a deal breaker. I will be reusing my case, so it has to be ATX form factor. That's about it this time around.
> ...


Thanks a lot for your info. Of course, my requirements is different from yours, but the process that you mentioned is very helpful


----------



## jazzman7 (May 22, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> For what it’s worth, my new slave build is an i7 10700 with 128GB Ram, and I had it built for under $1500.


How did that happen? I'm ready to build a new PC but it's been prob 10 years since the last one. Might just find a builder....don't really want to DIY nowadays


----------



## mscp (May 22, 2021)

Gianlu P said:


> Hi everyone, just discovered this forum and i'am happy to be a part of it
> 
> I'm willing to buy a new Pc, but I need some help to find out the best configuration for my needs and budget
> I need a computer that will give me produce music for film and for other artists (as music producer)
> ...


My take is: go to pcpartpicker if you are already familiarised with some brands and parts you would like to get. Draw a list and see how much it costs. Then, contact each manufacturer to see if those parts play along with each other (don't rely on pcpartpicker only -- even though it's an amazing source of info).


----------



## jazzman7 (May 22, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> My take is: go to pcpartpicker if you are already familiarised with some brands and parts you would like to get. Draw a list and see how much it costs. Then, contact each manufacturer to see if those parts play along with each other (don't rely on pcpartpicker only -- even though it's an amazing source of info).


Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 22, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> How did that happen? I'm ready to build a new PC but it's been prob 10 years since the last one. Might just find a builder....don't really want to DIY nowadays


For years I’ve dealt with a small, local computer shop. They get the parts at a decent price and only charge around $100 to build a system. The plus side to this is that they know what parts are compatible, and guarantee their work with full warranty.


----------



## jazzman7 (May 22, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> For years I’ve dealt with a small, local computer shop. They get the parts at a decent price and only charge around $100 to build a system. The plus side to this is that they know what parts are compatible, and guarantee their work with full warranty.


That idea has been on my mind as well. The issue is to find a good one!


----------



## Gianlu P (May 25, 2021)

Little update: I finally have my new pc, at the end i opted for Intel based Pc

- Intel I9 10850K
- Patriot viper 3600 64 GB (2 x 32 for future update)
- Crucial P5 1 Tb
- Asus proart z490 creator 10G
- Cooler master masterliquid ml240
- Corsair rm750
- Asus cerberus geforce gtx 1050 advanced 4 Gb
- Seagate 2Tb 7200

Everything is fine. I also touch some Bios parameters (only basic things) and i'm really happy with results

P.s. it cost me 2000 euro


----------



## jazzman7 (Jun 16, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> For years I’ve dealt with a small, local computer shop. They get the parts at a decent price and only charge around $100 to build a system. The plus side to this is that they know what parts are compatible, and guarantee their work with full warranty.


I talked with a local shop and they came in $1000 more than the New Egg parts list. I would be willing to pay a premium for a build but that was a bit much. New Egg says they'll build it for 99 bucks. We'll see!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 17, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> I talked with a local shop and they came in $1000 more than the New Egg parts list. I would be willing to pay a premium for a build but that was a bit much. New Egg says they'll build it for 99 bucks. We'll see!


Wow, that is crazy! I wonder why they charge so much?


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jun 22, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> New Egg says they'll build it for 99 bucks. We'll see!


I didn't realize they did that. Thinking of giving it a try.


----------

